# Crawfish Table Questions



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

I want to build a coulple crawfish tables for an upcoming crawfish boil. Thought about going the polyurethane route, but now I'm thinking I'd like to paint them so I can add some stenciling to them. Gonna get a couple sheets of plywood and cut a couple holes in each of them. Plan on adding a 1x3 to the edges to have them hold everything in. 


My questions are what type and thickness plywood should I use? What type of paint should I use? Should I paint both sides of the plywood to have it hold up longer?

I want these tables to last a few seasons so I am looking a durable safe paint to use as an eating surface and will hold up to some steaming hot crawfish. 

Would really appreciate some input from my fellow 2coolers.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

I used 3/4 or thereabouts when I made some for a friend.


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

Cabinet Grade? Standard sheathing? Sanded? Thank you for the response.



Too Tall said:


> I used 3/4 or thereabouts when I made some for a friend.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

sanded as I recall. I believe they were painted but I honestly don't know how she finished them. I routed the edges so no one should get splinters


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

Check these out. $89.00 would last you forever.


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

I'd need 4 of those plus the drums to go underneath, so I'd easily be into the 400.00 to 500.00 range. While functional, they're really kinda ugly too.
Something like one of these two is what I am aiming for. Just trying to get ideas on types of plywood and paint.





















Lyssy said:


> Check these out. $89.00 would last you forever.
> 
> View attachment 602755
> 
> View attachment 602756


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks Too Tall.



Too Tall said:


> sanded as I recall. I believe they were painted but I honestly don't know how she finished them. I routed the edges so no one should get splinters


----------



## hippyfisher (Mar 24, 2009)

I used cabinet grade. And regular water based paint has held up fine. I think lead based paint would be a hazard, but my paint hasnt come off at all anyway.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

I would add a block under the paper towel holders so you do not get wet towels.

Looks great otherwise!

John


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Oil base paint or polyurethane will provide a surface that is harder and easier to keep clean. I would use A/C or B/C sanded one side treated plywood, but I am not sure you can get treated sanded one side. You may have to sand and fill a little to get a really smooth finish, but IMO, the treated plywood would be worth the effort. Then two or three coats of oil based paint or polyurethane and it will last a long long time.


----------



## MissingSTexas (Oct 3, 2007)

I really like this one, and the idea about a block to keep paper towels from getting wet. I don't like the boards around the holes, it'd be easier to just slide the shells/mess right into the cans without having to pick it up. I also think just sand what ever plywood you use well and several coats of paint should hold up as long and you don't leave the mess on it for too long and allow it to dry quickly when you're done. Good luck! The ones that I've see a few of around here that are nice, are made from aluminum, with a crease channel from all 4 corners toward a center hole, they appear to have been made from a sheet and pressed in to that shape.



hippyfisher said:


> I used cabinet grade. And regular water based paint has held up fine. I think lead based paint would be a hazard, but my paint hasnt come off at all anyway.


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

Wow, I can't believe how fancy these tables are for a crawfish boil. What's wrong with a folding table covered with a cheap plastic table cloth and newspaper? All you have to do is roll it up and drop it in a trash bag when you're done, can't get much easier cleanup than that...


----------



## dryespo (Aug 26, 2005)

What ever you do, paint stain etc...polyurethane it as a finish., 3-4 coats at least. Seal it up good. 4 hrs dry between coats. You'll want to hose these baby's off after.. for sure, and you dont want to have it get nasty or rotten with all the work.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Simple

4X4 sheet of 3/4 plywood cut round hole in the middle and set over garbage can with liner. Then the red and white vinyl table cloth over the top (dont to forget to cut hole in it to match hole in plywood.) Neighbor has had em for years and no problem. Tablecloth keeps moisture off plywood. His is not painted. Clean and good.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

bg said:


> Wow, I can't believe how fancy these tables are for a crawfish boil. What's wrong with a folding table covered with a cheap plastic table cloth and newspaper? All you have to do is roll it up and drop it in a trash bag when you're done, can't get much easier cleanup than that...


No doubt, this is the best table for crawfish.


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

Been using this type of table for years, but cutting holes in it would ruin the integrity of the ones I have. Just trying to get away from the blowing newspaper.

Thank you to everyone who made suggestions, I now have a pretty clear idea of how I want to do this. Probably won't be the fanciest, but I'm pretty sure they'll work. Thanks again!



WilliamH said:


> No doubt, this is the best table for crawfish.


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

Here's all you need


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

texcajun said:


> Been using this type of table for years, but cutting holes in it would ruin the integrity of the ones I have. Just trying to get away from the blowing newspaper.


While those tables look cool I don't see the need for a hole in the table.

These are hard plastic table tops, no need for newspaper. Wipe them down with bleach and they are good to go for the next party.

To each his own.


----------



## hippyfisher (Mar 24, 2009)

MissingSTexas said:


> I really like this one, and the idea about a block to keep paper towels from getting wet. I don't like the boards around the holes, it'd be easier to just slide the shells/mess right into the cans without having to pick it up. I also think just sand what ever plywood you use well and several coats of paint should hold up as long and you don't leave the mess on it for too long and allow it to dry quickly when you're done. Good luck! The ones that I've see a few of around here that are nice, are made from aluminum, with a crease channel from all 4 corners toward a center hole, they appear to have been made from a sheet and pressed in to that shape.


Never have had an issue with the paper towels getting wet. And I only put the covers on if nobody is eating.

As far as the poly goes. I did that originally, but it has since peeled off. I dont know if i messed up or what but i dont recommend it.


----------



## Pez Fuerte (Feb 5, 2011)

I have one of those folding fish cleaning tables from Academy that I use for crawfish. Put a trash can under the hole, pour some hot buds in depression and enjoy!


----------

